# How do you know when you're mentally retarded?



## Maseur Shado

Stupid question, yeah, whatever. But how do you know if you've never been tested? I'm really starting to realize that I might be. But no one ever tested me for it at all in school. Actually, I was always considered intelligent in most areas, except for math. I always did really well in English and History, and was even in Honors classes for those subjects in high school (they never offered those in middle school). I have a 3.5 GPA at college, and even got an offer from Phi Theta Kappa to join them this week because of that.

But if I'm so intelligent, then how come I can't do utterly simple things like pass a driving test? Or learn how to do HTML, or how to use Access, or even Excel? 

It's hard to admit that I just might be retarded. No one ever told me that I was, but I've thought for a very long time something might be wrong with me. I couldn't grasp basic math for the longest time; multiplication and fractions are still my worst enemies. I can't do basic algebra. I don't know how to convert measurements. I basically can't do anything.

I can't read maps either. Or give directions.


----------



## limited

me 3.4gpa 


I feel like i may have some type of learning disorder, i absolutely suck in anything besides basic math.. I can do advanced math, but i am slow at it.(can't focus)..

When i smoke weed, I am able to read php code 50x more clearly than without. I don't have the focus to do things like read long books or do mathematics.... I think i might have ADD or some other learning disorder.


----------



## Cacciato

I am kind of the same. I struggled with tying my shoes until I was in 2nd grade, but at that time I was the smartest student in the whole school when it came to schoolwork in almost every subject. Also, my ability to talk was poor and I had to go to speech therapy.




I think some people just have brains which work in a different way. 

I think generally young people are very aware and inquisitive about their surroundings, and through this (plus having parents which go out of the way to teach their kids things) they develop a well rounded brain capable of learning most of lifes simple tasks.

Did your parents go out of their way to teach you a wide variety of things when you were a young? Mine did not and it left me very weak in certain regards.


----------



## Sunny Day

I always averaged a B in school. I think I have ADD because I could only focus for so long. I get bored with things easily which is not good. When I would study, I would get distracted. If only I could focus on all my lessons then I may have improved my grades. I definitely think I have a learning disability. With age I am able to focus a bit.
I do wish my parents had gone out of their way to teach me more in general. They allowed the schools to teach me and did not push it beyond that.

I am eager to learn new things, but I can't be told to learn something if I am not interested in it.


----------



## James of Maine

I think you're thinking more along the lines of learning disabilities than actual mental retardation (intellectual deficit/subnormal IQ).

I was diagnosed with both an above-average IQ and Dyscalculia by a school psychologist, after administering some tests, when I was 17 (it was referred to as Mathematics Disorder, in my case).


----------



## TheContrary

.


----------



## ColdFury

If you were retarded, I doubt you'd manage to even post here.


----------



## sonya99

I think if you were retarded, something would seem extrememly off at the very least, and probably you would have figured it out by now. However...when i was in therapy and I was talking about my trouble in my college precalculus class, my therapist asked me if I had some learning disablity, and if I thought it might be useful to get tested for one. But i knew i didn't have one, i think that's for people who just don't get math, but are gifted in other areas. So, yea, i guess you can get into a good college/have a high IQ, and have a learning disablity. Cept again, I think you would know.

Sometimes I feel I must lag significantly behind the general population in certain areas. Driving's so hard! And I find computer stuff extremely difficult as well, but alas, there's no way really to explain it.


----------



## Noca

Im retarded at math too.


----------



## leppardess

jamesofmaine said:


> I think you're thinking more along the lines of learning disabilities than actual mental retardation (intellectual deficit/subnormal IQ).


 :agree

There's also the thing about aptitude. I'm a fairly smart person but try to get me to do math, even simple math and I'm dumb as a post. I have no aptitude for that subject. Some people are just better at some things than others and catch on faster.

Just because it takes some people more time to figure out how to do things in a way that works for them, doesn't mean that they're retarded. I have to work hard just to be mediocre but that doesn't mean that I'm retarded, just that I'm slow at some things.


----------



## SpeakUp

retarded, I dont think they use that as a clinical term anymore, do they?


----------



## Bon

SpeakUp said:


> retarded, I dont think they use that as a clinical term anymore, do they?


Emotionally challenged;-) Sorry, it's EI, emotionally impaired, I was referring to myself at first;-)


----------



## Cherry

Yes, they still use mental retardation in clinical terminology. You should be grateful for what you have, a lot of people would be happy with just that 3.5 GPA. I actually ended up in Special Ed. all the way up to high school because I have a learning disability (LD) and believe me, it's not something I like to brag about. I was lucky enough to get myself check out for ADD too while I was in college, which I got a referral from a professor and founded that I have that too. If you really believe that you are a person with mental retardation I would advise you do talk with someone in the academic field or your doctor who can make a referral to get you tested.


----------



## Laura

...


----------



## Zephyr

I've always done very well in school. I read a lot and can, when I actually feel like it, converse fairly well on a large number of subjects. However, given all that, I think I'm disabled in certain ways. I just don't know how to relate to people. I'm a social retard. I don't know if there's any real term for that or how to get tested, or what help might be available.


----------



## Bon

This was a really good question. I have a sister who is, umm, challenged. I look at my Mom's intelligence, I know, she has a different form of, intelligence and I mean no disrespect in my writing that, I know how terrible it sounds

I've wonder, gee, is this what is wrong with you, it seems, I have a hard time with the dumbest things, right down to writing something in the wrong place, say, an application, form, anything.......I now understand so much of this is nerves, anxiety. 

Then, there are times, I feel something, but I can't explain how I feel. I couldn't put it on paper to save my butt, then someone else will come along and sum it up in one sentence.

Directions, forget about it........If someone ask me for directions, if I'm heading that way, I have them follow me, I would have them in timbuck two!


----------



## leppardess

realspark said:


> Then, there are times, I feel something, but I can't explain how I feel. I couldn't put it on paper to save my butt, then someone else will come along and sum it up in one sentence.


That's how I feel 99.9% of the time :hide But, that doesn't make you retarded... it's just hard to put your feelings into words.


----------



## UltraShy

ColdFury said:


> If you were retarded, I doubt you'd manage to even post here.


 :agree If you have a 3.5 GPA in college I think we can safely say that your IQ is most likely above average.


----------



## itsmemaggi

Those with some degree of mental retardation are classified as having an IQ well below the norm (about 100). I highly doubt you're mentally retarded.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## moejo

Fine I'm am. Retarded I'm not. Have a high IQ I do.

I sound like friggin Yoda


----------



## mayblue

I feel bad, but this thread title cracks me up every time I read it. I think if you can ask the question, the answer is probably no. Maseur Shado, it's obvious just by the way you wrote your post that you're intelligent; you're probably just a verbal person rather than a math person.


----------



## limited

moejo said:


> Fine I'm am. Retarded I'm not. Have a high IQ I do.
> 
> I sound like friggin Yoda


:lol, funny you are.


----------



## Shonen_Yo

You know what's fun? When you hear people calling you retarded and then blow every last arsehole out the water in every subject.

If I was a mean *******, I'd relish the befuddled look on their faces.


----------



## limited

I understand how you feel... In social situations my brain stops working, and when i talk sometimes i sound like a slightly less retarded Brick Tamland. Infact 40 YOV gave me chills when i saw it.


----------

